

Track github repo visits & page views with Google analytics - tydeas
http://githalytics.com/

======
DanielKehoe
I've long wanted a way to measure traffic to my GitHub projects. The count of
watchers and project forks gives a rough idea of the popularity of a project.
And one can add a project page with any kind of tracking script. But what's
sorely needed is a way of embedding a Google Analytics script in the project
README since it's the count of people visiting the README that matters most.

This little project is a great idea. I wonder if it will last, if it will be
reliable, and what business model will sustain it.

What we really need is traffic metrics from GitHub themselves. Don't they own
something called gauges?

